# White bumps on baby's face?



## Marylizah (Jun 17, 2005)

My 6 week old DS has developed some small white (well, not white, basically they are skin-colored) bumps on his cheeks. They start off as reddish spots, as though he was getting a pimple, then subside into these bumps. I haven't noticed them anywhere but on his face-- any ideas about what they might be?


----------



## ewe+lamb (Jul 20, 2004)

Sounds like a milk rash to me, it's harmless as longs as that's what it is. Look up a child health book, or google milk rash and see if the pictures that you find match up to that with your dc


----------



## EVC (Jan 29, 2006)

Baby acne? If so, it's completely harmless and will run its course in a few weeks.


----------



## Lolafanana (Dec 29, 2005)

dd gets that from milk, drool or sweat. it goes away quickly on its own.


----------



## RedOakMomma (Sep 30, 2004)

are they sort of hard, long-lasting, and "un-pickable"? (not that you should pick at them, but I couldn't help picking at a few...). If so, they have a fancy pediatrician-type name....but basically they're just a newborn/baby thing. They'll go away if you leave them alone for a long time. They won't bother baby, either.


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

Please don't pick at them.







Baby's skin is soooo sensitive that any contact can cause those bumps. Winnie still gets them when my mom's around (she kisses her cheeks a lot) and they go away just fine. Are you using lotions or washing your clothes in something that's not natural? Baby could be reacting to contact with chemicals.

No matter whether it's milk or touch or chemicals that's causing them, you can use a warm damp washcloth -- no soap, no nothing -- just water -- to gently wipe your baby's face when you bathe him/her. But no matter how tempting, PLEASE don't pick at the bumps.

If you pick at the spots there is a MUCH greater chance of scarring than picking at your own, adult skin.


----------



## jmoseattle (Jan 30, 2006)

My baby had several white bumps on her face when she was born and then developed a few more in the first few weeks. I can't remember the name my doctor gave them, but they are some sort of calcium deposits, maybe? She said not to pick at them and that they would go away. And they did by the time she was maybe 2 1/2 months.


----------



## Marylizah (Jun 17, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. No, I haven't been picking at the spots-- they don't look pickable, if you know what I mean.









We use an organic soap for our clothes & for baby's, so I don't think it's that. I'll just wait and see, but from what I've heard I think they're harmless.


----------

